# Is this a long eared hedgehog??



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I was doing my daily hedghehog googling which I am doing atm till I get mine, and came up with this http://www.snootypaws.com.au/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/baby-hedgehog-3.jpeg


Is this a long eared hedgehog? It looks like it to me from research ive done and pics ive seen of the long ears as they have very fox like faces and look different to APHs. but I havnt seen one quite like this before...
Are they more expensive and rare?
I very much doubt there would be any breeders round here with them. Isnt he cute?


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

yes its a long eared hog, i used to own them, a bit of a grumpy species.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

really? why are they grumpy?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

BlackRose said:


> really? why are they grumpy?


Wouldn't you be if you had to live with bassy? :whip:

Only kidding bassy :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

we have an egyptian long earred and an indian long earred hedgehog :flrt: my fave is the indian though cos hes not a b!tch like the egyptian :lol2:


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Egyptian Hedgehogs can be pretty grumpy. Mine huffs and puffs but will climb up onto my lap for a couple of morios! I'd love an Indian Long Eared but they are very few and far between...


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

is the one in the pic egyptian or indian?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

jerboa said:


> Egyptian Hedgehogs can be pretty grumpy. Mine huffs and puffs but will climb up onto my lap for a couple of morios! I'd love an Indian Long Eared but they are very few and far between...


i know i cant source a female for my baby boy 

pics are in domestic and exotics picture gallery of him though

blackrose the one in the pic is an egyptian, indians have predominantly black spines with a lighter colour at the base and black fur on his face

hold on ill post a pic of Slick McBlick for you


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

indian, or hardwickes hedgehog 

























and yes i know i need a cloth rather than a hog on my keyboard, heard it all before :lol2:


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

He is so gorgeous! Egyptians seem to be becoming more popular but Indians are rarer than rocking horse poo!


----------



## lizamphid1 (Dec 15, 2008)

These look very nice little creatures, Do they get fleas and things in there spikes? like the wild ones in the garden. i would like one but the flea thing puts me off.
regards


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

lol, glad Im not the only one with a grumpy egyptian long ear hog My hog, dougle, hisses at my dalmation thru his cage. Daisy(Dally) doesnt understand what it is

great creatures to keep, full of character.


----------



## pammie (Aug 10, 2009)

I have an african and an Egyptian hedgehog. BUT my egyptian looks more like the indian hmm now im confussed we got him from a pet shop who have had indian ones so they would know but he really looks like the indina one on the last page. he is very grumpy and pure evil though! my african is gorgeous she is so friendly and lovely. oh and no they really dont have fleas!
here is a pic of momo (cutle little african) and pharoah (big smelly egyptian lol)









momo









pharoah


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

pammie yours does look like an indian long ear ... i have kept egyptian hedgehogs before but found them to be very grumpy and my pair was very aggressive lol pygmy hedgehogs have a much better temperment.: victory:
stu


----------



## pammie (Aug 10, 2009)

i know pharoah is a complete grump its so funny he charges at you like a rhino! and he bites! but i love him anyway he is really funny and he doesnt stop he just runs all night and half the day. i wonder which type he is not that i mind he's just the smelly one lol


----------



## alphabet (Sep 10, 2008)

pammie, your hedgehog looks a bit too pale for an Indian long ear and too dark for an Egyptian he could be a hybrid of the Egyptian and Indian hedgehogs. I know there was at least one breeder creating these a few years ago and there's bound to be a bit of those crossing still knocking around now.

These hedgehogs have extremely good hearing have you offered him a ferret ball with a few mealworms inside, nosing the ball around will keep them happy for hours.


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

I have a rubber duck which squeeks which my egyptian long eared plays with for hours, but yeah as mentioned, they are an agressive breed, wouldnt advise anyone who has children to get one.


----------

